# New TUTORIAL for photoshop to make a sig



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*wipes brow* Ok, I finally finished the tutorial and I REALLY hope it's not too confusing <strike>and I hope people don't think I'm trying to be a know-it-all</strike>!!! I had been asked by a few people how I did the sig I have been using so I asked if a tutorial would be helpful and from the positive response I got, I went ahead and wrote this up. I wrote it for the total novice who has no idea how to work in Photoshop so some parts may be too simple for some people, but thought I'd try to cover everything. This was done in Photoshop 7 but Photoshop Elements is very similar with the same tools, etc. (more or less)
I am by no means a photoshop expert, but I like playing with the program, LOL! This tutorial is long and graphic extensive that I put it on my site, here is the URL

http://www.bellaratamaltese.com/link/tutorial.htm

It is a step by step tutorial to go from this 
[attachment=27194:1.jpg]
to this
[attachment=27195:23.jpg]

If anything is too confusing, PLEASE let me know!! Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you for sharing! 

Your the Best! :rockon:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

*THANK YOU!!!!!*


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I cannot wait to find time to play with it myself. Thank you so very much, Stacy! Just another example of the fine people who are a part of this site.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

That is a very good tutorial, thank you. It's nice because I can copy you! No it's one of those that it's cool to see the other features that I don't use and how they work! There is so much to learn with Photoshop and tutorials are the best. They are a great base start! 

Now I just have to take some really cool pictures! 

I followed a tutorial on how to do a Warhol PopArt Picture and I did one with Jax - although I am not sure if I like how it turned out.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Stacy, what size pictures did you start out with?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Stacy, what size pictures did you start out with?[/B]



They were different sizes, they all started out as 600x400 (or close to that) and then I resized them depending on how I wanted them to look. The two smaller pics I resized (Image---->image size) and made smaller, the bigger pic I left alone.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's my Warhol PopArt of Jax










Still not sure if I like it or not.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Here's my Warhol PopArt of Jax
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh it looks GREAT!! I should do one of those!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

OMG Stacy I did it. And it is all thanks to you. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. I am so proud of myself and Rhonda liked to died when she saw this. I have had this program for so long and just did not get it until your tutorial. Thank you thank you thank you!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> OMG Stacy I did it. And it is all thanks to you. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. I am so proud of myself and Rhonda liked to died when she saw this. I have had this program for so long and just did not get it until your tutorial. Thank you thank you thank you!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]


Very, very GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I like it! It looks so good! I can't wait until I can get home to give it a try.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=442116
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Lynne. That was just the first 3 steps I think. It is amazing. I never thought I would understand this and I actually got that part. Now I am lost but I am sure Stacy will save me... :new_shocked:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's mine!! With the new pics of Jax from after his bath today. 

I also found a website telling you how to make some backgrounds, so I did that too! 

:aktion033: Thanks Stacy!! :aktion033:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Here's mine!! With the new pics of Jax from after his bath today.
> 
> I also found a website telling you how to make some backgrounds, so I did that too!
> 
> ...


Mandy that look so good. I love the silk effect you used. This is pretty fun huh? Thanks again Stacy. I am still playing. You have created a monster. :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

It's WAY too much fun! She's created more than one monster! :smpullhair: 

That "silk" affect was pretty easy. 

To do it, all I did was opened a new layer, solid color, then drew lines on it, randomly, with the paint brush tool. Then Use the Radial Blur a few times, then the Chrome affect. Then you can also do different colors underneath and change the layer blending options. It is so nifty what all you can do!

Here's my newest one. You'll have to post the ones you're doing!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Wow, those are great!!! I asked Joe about a seperate Photoshop/PSP section of the forum, I hope we can do that so we can share tips, etc!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> Wow, those are great!!! I asked Joe about a seperate Photoshop/PSP section of the forum, I hope we can do that so we can share tips, etc![/B]



I think that would be great and tons of fun!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

........but I have PaintShop Pro XI !! Somebody tell me how to use it Please. :smcry:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> ........but I have PaintShop Pro XI !! Somebody tell me how to use it Please. :smcry:[/B]


Photoshop and Paintshop pro are pretty similar, the tutorial may translate easily to PSP. I used to have PSP but I like PS better. Maybe if we can get a psp/ps section, someone who has PSP can do a tutorial!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> ........but I have PaintShop Pro XI !! Somebody tell me how to use it Please. :smcry:[/B]


Dee I have that one also and do not have a clue how to use. Sorry hon. :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome tutorial!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oooo!! fantasatic! :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> oooo!! fantasatic! :aktion033:[/B]


Oh thank you! I know a lot of it is very basic and you already knew a lot of the stuff, but I tried to write it for somebody who has no idea how to use the programs.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: You guys are doing a great job!!!! I just had my first class last night (I used to use photo shop years ago and I am an example of "use it or lose it". Give me a few more weeks and I'll be playing too.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=444018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you did a great job!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I use paint shop and wanted to learn photo shop so bad. it just looks so complicated. It's so cool that you did this tutorial , just want I needed. I have to find some time and try it out :chili: thank you so much :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I use paint shop and wanted to learn photo shop so bad. it just looks so complicated. It's so cool that you did this tutorial , just want I needed. I have to find some time and try it out :chili: thank you so much :aktion033:[/B]


Yes, make sure you have time to play and you're not rushed, otherwise it's too easy to get frustrated! (I have resembled that remark quite often) Do you have photoshop?


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh,my gosh, that looks so hard. Thank you, though! LOL!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Yes, make sure you have time to play and you're not rushed, otherwise it's too easy to get frustrated! (I have resembled that remark quite often) Do you have photoshop?[/B]


yes I have it somewhere. I have to install it though. I think I have version 7? probably too old by now but I'm going to try it anyway


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=444125
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have photoshop - I was always under the impression it's a really expensive program ..

What is the price these days ... I looked once and it was about $279


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

My siggies are done with photoshop CS, but its just a basic thing, yet I LOVE it simple 

I love to play with photoshop; I don't find it complicated...its so much fun and you can create lots of cool things out of just one pic ...

Thanks for the instructions :aktion033: 



> I don't have photoshop - I was always under the impression it's a really expensive program ..
> 
> What is the price these days ... I looked once and it was about $279[/B]


I have photoshop CS - our university provides us with free programs like photoshop, Microsoft frontpage (just to download them).....etc So we don't have to pay for it

I don't know how much it costs now, but its worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Okay, here is my first try...this was so much fu :aktion033: 

Thanks again

[attachment=27344:Siggy_test.jpg]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I just can't stop myself from creating more and more :smpullhair: someone stop me!!

Here is one of CRystal
[attachment=27345:Crystal_unblurred..jpg]

and this is what I got while playing with it LOL

[attachment=27346lay_aro...nd_learn.jpg]


----------

